# Post your pics from the Castle Hill Reptile Expo.



## Grogshla (Feb 10, 2013)

For all of us that can't make it there post up some pics from the day! 
Did everyone that went have a good time?


----------



## sharky (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd like to see some  I've never been to reptile expo.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 10, 2013)

Shame I couldnt make it down there.
Can't wait for the SOFAR expo. But yes please post some pics up of the Castle Hill Expo, hoping to head down there next year.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 10, 2013)

it was a great day had lots of fun the gavin bedford speach was very interesting i will post pics soon


----------



## dragondude (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll upload more photos later.
Here's some for now.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 10, 2013)

awesome pictures mate!


----------



## Illium (Feb 10, 2013)

It was a great time.No pics though.
I got an N.L. Pilbarensis and a banded knob tail.
What where those last 2 skinks in the pics above? where they the gidgee skinks?


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 10, 2013)

What was the parking like?


----------



## JrFear (Feb 10, 2013)

I went was only there for about and hour! even took my camera but didnt take photos! :facepalm:
parking was alrite but i was on my scooter haha

i just wanted to see those silver peppered MDs


----------



## bk201 (Feb 10, 2013)

Parking was horrible after 9 i saw people drive around for ages haha
started going in at 9.10
Got a pair of nt stimmies from peter birch i think his name was he had an bloody ripper of a platinum mac for 1k but it was sold fast.
and a alpine blotchie to add to my group
Those two skinks are pygmy spiny tail skinks they wanted $1350 for the pair.


----------



## Illium (Feb 10, 2013)

Ah cool, they are awsome looking skinks though. I missed them some how but trying to juggle the 2 kids as well wasnt easy. I was looking for some Hosmer skinks but none around.


----------



## bk201 (Feb 10, 2013)

they had three of them there at the same stand as the pygmy spiny tails in like the last row of the animals for sale.


----------



## Illium (Feb 10, 2013)

your kidding? was that the stand with the baby ridge tail monitors?


----------



## Marzzy (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## dragondude (Feb 10, 2013)

The last 2 photos I posted are hosmers.The 2 photos below the gtp are depressas.


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 10, 2013)

No pics but the adult rough scale on the snake ranch table was a beaut  .We parked in the showground across the road but it was not a problem ! .plenty of room inside


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 10, 2013)

JrFear said:


> I went was only there for about and hour! even took my camera but didnt take photos! :facepalm:
> parking was alrite but i was on my scooter haha
> 
> i just wanted to see those silver peppered MDs



You mean these.









They were awesome!

I also liked these.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 10, 2013)

Also, Bedford's talk was good. 

It's a shame next to no one hung around for Dr Robert Johnson's talk on Metabolic Bone Disease, it's kind of a important topic for any lizard keepers, plus he spoke about my MBD victim Lace Monitor, as he treated her.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't know why I forgot to post these stunners.









Sorry for the poor photos, it was a bit tricky to get photos without heaps of glare.


----------



## dangles (Feb 10, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> Also, Bedford's talk was good.
> 
> It's a shame next to no one hung around for Dr Robert Johnson's talk on Metabolic Bone Disease, it's kind of a important topic for any lizard keepers, plus he spoke about my MBD victim Lace Monitor, as he treated her.


Biggest issue for me was my kids sooking with the heat/humidity inside. Wanted to hang around, but my kids were doing my head in


----------



## JrFear (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks RSP! i want one so badly! wish he brought in the original! that would of been awesome to see!
also like the black woma snake ranch had! 
wasnt a huge variety this year tho i thought!

why didnt i take photos :facepalm:


----------



## Zipidee (Feb 10, 2013)

Here are a few of mine. How frikken hot was it in the place!!!! . But a great selection of things to see.


----------



## Umbral (Feb 10, 2013)

My wife told me I couldn't go because I would come home with more pets, I said your right honey. Little does she know, she is working when SOFAR is on 

Keep the pics coming for those of us who couldn't go, it looks/sounds like it was a great day.


----------



## Marzzy (Feb 10, 2013)

Snake ranch has there albino spotted on display was pridy cool


----------



## dragondude (Feb 10, 2013)

Even 2 Portentosas made an appearance 
Was surprised they didn't bring the Imperator along with it


----------



## nch90 (Feb 10, 2013)

they had a few nice gtps for sale and alot of bhps only went for an hour to many people seen a couple of jags


----------



## nch90 (Feb 10, 2013)

Albino, jungle, water dragon


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 10, 2013)

i loved the balck woma and the adult RSP that snakeranch has !!!!


----------



## nervous (Feb 10, 2013)

Highlights for me were:
Snake ranches adult jungle (beauty), brad walkers striped carpets, daz's silver peppers (cant wait for him to bring some more into the hobby), T's huge blackhead (MASSIVE), Peter birches platinum mac (the standout ant for me)...
Nev's ven show was good, added something else to the show other then just walking around and looking.

Overall it was a good show, more demos would be good as I think that would make it more of a day out instead of a few hrs... But, I saw some good animals & sweated my buttocks off!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 10, 2013)

Did anyone get a pic of the stunning Murray Darling that DoLittle Farm had. I was just about ask about it then someone bet me too it by 30 seconds.


----------



## TA1PAN (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone got any photos of this top notch platinum mac ?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 10, 2013)

It was good to see Gavin's talk and catch up on the progress of the project. It's a great project and it was good to hear he now has a second female for the project. 

Cheers Daniel


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 10, 2013)

yeh dr gavins talk was very interesting and good i really enjoyed it


----------



## rockett85 (Feb 10, 2013)

*What did everyone think of the castle hill reptile expo??????*

What did everyone think about the expo today? Did anyone buy anything special or that they had wanted for a long time????????????????


----------



## SarahScales (Feb 10, 2013)

I wish I had gotten the chance to go... Please everyone! Post all the pictures so I can relive it through you


----------



## congo_python (Feb 10, 2013)

*WOW.... The Super sized RSP at the Castlehill show*

Did anyone get a good pic of the Original male Rough Scale Python at the show ? his size blew me away. I got a few pic's on my phone but nothing good enough to put up, and that black RHD Woma was unbelieveable aswell.

Post some pic's if you got some good one's.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 10, 2013)

a few pics  loved the RSP


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow that BHP is incredible.
Thank you all heaps, can't wait for the SOFAR, evil parents said NO to Castle Hill and the others, would love to see the Illawarra Reptile Club Expo, heard it is amazing.


----------



## Rob (Feb 10, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Wow that BHP is incredible.
> Thank you all heaps, can't wait for the SOFAR, evil parents said NO to Castle Hill and the others, would love to see the Illawarra Reptile Club Expo, heard it is amazing.



If you're into expo's, the IRS one will not disappoint.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 10, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> If you're into expo's, the IRS one will not disappoint.



Awesome, thank you, will have to try and get mum and dad to let me go down there


----------



## ZackBeaven (Feb 10, 2013)

View attachment 281414
View attachment 281415
very bad photo of the hyper woma i didnt realise it was so bad at the time and a photo of my new diamond jungle jag


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 10, 2013)

ZackBeaven said:


> View attachment 281414
> View attachment 281415
> very bad photo of the hyper woma i didnt realise it was so bad at the time and a photo of my new diamond jungle jag



Photos didn't work.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 10, 2013)

ozimid said:


> What was the parking like?



parking was heaps better organised than last year.behind council there was large parking area leading to under road access so 200 metre walk


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh hell  Judging by these awesome photos I am in BIG trouble next week for the Melbourne Expo. If Peter Birch turns up with any of his amazing Antaresia I might need to be bodily removed before my credit card explodes.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 10, 2013)

reptar had some awesome beardies and his mate graham had some beautiful jungles


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 10, 2013)

The baby GTPs were stunning. That adult axanthic BHP was an absolute beauty as was the adult RSP. I was surprised at the lack of Albinos there and a little taken aback at Snake Ranch wanting $1300 for a hatchie but each to their own.

There was noone selling rodents which was odd and a little disappointing as Rodent Farmer was supposed to be there.

Agree with the heat - same as last year though. There was a good range of herp supplies going a lot cheaper than usual which was rather nice though


----------



## littlemay (Feb 10, 2013)

Just realised that i didn't see a single bredli...

Those silver peppered MDs were really something different!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 10, 2013)

littlemay said:


> Just realised that i didn't see a single bredli...
> 
> Those silver peppered MDs were really something different!



You know, now I think about it, I don't think I saw a Bredli either?


----------



## hugsta (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeh, there were some Bredli there, they were just sold early on in the piece.

Daz


----------



## JrFear (Feb 11, 2013)

Daz when you gonna give up some of those MDs haha I reckon I eye balled them for a good 20 mins!


----------



## Marzzy (Feb 11, 2013)

It would of been good to stay longer but that place was hot as, not to mention the kids were over it fairly fast. I thought for 10 bucks entry it would of had ac


----------



## mistabonkerz (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Who was selling those red hatchie GTPs? I lost their business card


----------



## hugsta (Feb 11, 2013)

JrFear said:


> Daz when you gonna give up some of those MDs haha I reckon I eye balled them for a good 20 mins!



There were a lot doing that, they certainly drew some attention as I am sure some of the other animals there on the day did as well. Be a few years yet, won't let anything go until I have bred silver pepper to silver pepper and see what comes of it. As anyone who would have seen, there is quite a bit of difference in the ones that hatched, so look forward to seeing what they can produce in the future. Next time you come along tell me who you are on here, cause I have no idea most of the time....lol 

Cheers
Daz


----------



## dragondude (Feb 11, 2013)

It was hard to walk past this for $10 a piece. : )


----------



## mitch_hynes (Feb 11, 2013)

were there bearded dragns at the expo and does anyone knw how much thy were selling them for ???


----------



## sharky (Feb 11, 2013)

That's it! Good people of South Australia, next year WE WILL HAVE A REPTILE EXPO!!!!!!!!!!!

Great pics everyone! Keep them coming  Did anyone happen to film Gavin Bedfords speech? It sounds interesting


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Feb 11, 2013)

mistabonkerz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Who was selling those red hatchie GTPs? I lost their business card


was Adrian Hemmens


----------



## JrFear (Feb 11, 2013)

mitch_hynes said:


> were there bearded dragns at the expo and does anyone knw how much thy were selling them for ???




i saw a few tables with some! only price i remember was around $50 but not sure for what type of dragon!


----------



## Channaz (Feb 11, 2013)

Having heard so many comments about how hot it was, I'm just curious on how things were set up for the reptiles... were they coping?


----------



## Zipidee (Feb 11, 2013)

Hannaz said:


> I'm just curious on how things were set up for the reptiles... were they coping?



The reptiles seemed stoked. Very active and happy. It was the people who were struggling. A few fans around the place would have done the job nicely I reckon. A few people I spoke to who were there in the afternoon said it was a bit cooler after the southerly change went through. 

BTW - I must show you my wife's pickup - Giant Burrowing Cocky


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 11, 2013)

Hannaz said:


> Having heard so many comments about how hot it was, I'm just curious on how things were set up for the reptiles... were they coping?



It was not that hot , certainly not enough to bother most reptiles any way.


----------



## rangerali (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Abnrmal91, was it a juvenile or a hatchling ?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 12, 2013)

For those interested in the big roughy at the SR table, Chris confirmed that it was one of the founder animals originally taken from the wild on licence. It was a beast of a roughy, awesome animal.


----------



## matthooper (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey guys ill probably be putting up a video tonight of the expo and after what I got from the expo and it will also be up in my YouTube channel HoopersHerps check it out guys it will be ready tonight and remember to like rate and subscribe!
YouTube


[video=youtube;g3HU4hxRjM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3HU4hxRjM8[/video]


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes sock, thats what he told me also and that it did seem larger than all of the captive bred adults the were around , we are about to upgrade the lisence so we can start looking in earnest  . he also told that they have larger teeth than most /all other pythons and that a bite Hurts !!


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 12, 2013)

How is the enclosure your keeping the homershomers


----------



## Marzzy (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 12, 2013)

rosecran17 said:


> I'll upload more photos later.
> Here's some for now.


how big is the enclosures for the homsers?


----------



## matthooper (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey guys here is a link to the vide on my YouTube Castle hill reptile expo and pickups 2013 - YouTube


----------



## BDkeeper (Feb 13, 2013)

Wish I could have gone but couldn't cause I live to far away but will be at the one in Newcastle :lol:


----------



## Barrett (Feb 14, 2013)

I wish I had brought my camera with me, don't know why I didn't think of it. Though put my name down for a hypo striped coastal once they have fed a few times. Also was keen on one of the Alb darwins that raptor reptiles was selling, should have one soon enough 
Here is a few photos I took with my phone, not the best due to glare.












The baby biak GTP's were amazing. If I had my R2 license I would have definitely picked one up considering they were only $1500 :shock:


----------

